# dogs working....



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Well- until I get a working dog I'll just have to make do with dogs that work - this is a team pic of us at work










Alaskan huskies "Roxy" and "Raven" in lead
Siberian huskies "Sparrow" and "Tell" in team
Siberian Husky "Noah"(grey) and Alaskan husky "Toast"(red and white) in wheel
I am the one with the bad hat and windburn in the back


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Taht definately counts! 
Without sled dogs, Texas would still be the largest State in the Union. :wink:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

> Well- until I get a working dog I'll just have to make do with dogs that work


That's funny!
Your dogs are more DOG than 99.99% of the "working" dawgs...

I'm not sure who's smiles are bigger...yours or your dogs'.

:lol:


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Well- until I get a working dog I'll just have to make do with dogs that work - this is a team pic of us at work
> 
> Lynn, that looks like a lot of fun. I haven't played in the snow for years!
> Training for the Iditerot (spelling?)?
> Robert


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

No iditarod for me - that is a little too "high-level" competition for me!
The picture was taken when I was working outfitting(taking tourists on rides and trips). I outfit occassionally now and mostly do it for my own entertainment and as a work team.


----------



## teacupdog (Mar 24, 2021)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Well- until I get a working dog I'll just have to make do with dogs that work - this is a team pic of us at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teacupdog (Mar 24, 2021)

Bob Scott said:


> Taht definately counts!
> Without sled dogs, Texas would still be the largest State in the Union. 😉


The Smallest, Smartest, Stylish and most adorable poodle breed is the toy poodle. It is not very different from other poodle varieties except for its size which stands even under 30 cm! And it weighs somewhere between 6 to 7 Kilograms.
This canine comes in the category of one of the smartest dog breeds which are super intelligent and easy-going. Training this pup will never be a pain in your neck since it is effortlessly trained.
Well, there are heaps of other *most interesting* *toy poodle information and facts* for you to know. So, grab yourself a cup of coffee and retain them all!
Also check:
How big do toy poodles get?
*Toy Poodle Information and Facts*

The toy poodle is a very interesting breed that is filled with information and facts, let’s discuss them all.
*Toy poodles also come in red color! *You might be wondering “a *red *toy poodle, I never saw one!” But, yes, toy poodles also come in red color. Red is their rarest color, so you won’t find one with this color, commonly.
*Toy poodles fade*! This is commonly the *apricot toy poodle fact*, but this fading also tends to occur in other toy poodles; especially in the ones with red color.
*Loneliness can make them stressed*! When left alone for a longer time, your toy poodle can go through stress. They always need someone as their companion to whom they could express their feelings. Thus, try giving them more attention than you ever did before.
*Toy poodles bark too much*! Toy poodles unlike other dogs bark a lot. They bark at the times when they are either bored or excited for a play or for some guest.
*They had worked in circuses*! As already mentioned, toy poodles are intelligent and easy to train. For this reason, these little furry creatures were taught to perform in circuses as well as in street shoes. They were used as performers earlier, but now you won’t find any such poodle working in circuses.
Also check:
What Do Poodles Like To Eat
*Toy poodle characteristics*
Toy poodle information and facts
this link also help you for poodle care


----------



## vannah (Jun 15, 2021)

💖💕


----------



## petguide.co (11 mo ago)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Well- until I get a working dog I'll just have to make do with dogs that work - this is a team pic of us at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😲🤠


----------

